# Own Vacation on Blu-ray Combo Pack or DVD on November 3rd or Own It Early on Digital HD on October 13th!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Hilarious homage to the original.”

— Lindsey Bahr, Associated Press



TAKE A TRIP WITH THE NEXT GENERATION

OF GRISWOLDS WHEN

*VACATION*

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD AND DIGITAL HD FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray Combo Pack debuts on November 3

Own it early on Digital HD on October 13



Additionally, a remastered

National Lampoon’s Christmas Vacation

will be available on December 1



Burbank, CA, September 18, 2015 – The Griswolds embark on an ill-fated adventure when New Line Cinema’s “Vacation” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD. Starring Ed Helms (“The Hangover” films) and Christina Applegate (the “Anchorman” films), “Vacation” marks Jonathan Goldstein & John Francis Daley’s directorial debut. “Vacation” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment on November 3. The film will also be available early on Digital HD on October 13.



“Vacation” also stars Skyler Gisondo (“Night at the Museum: Secret of the Tomb,” “Hard Sell”) and Steele Stebbins (“A Haunted House 2”) as Rusty’s sons, James and Kevin; with Chris Hemsworth (the “Thor” films) in the role of Stone Crandall, Rusty’s irritatingly successful brother-in-law; Leslie Mann (“The Other Woman”) as Stone’s wife, Rusty’s sister, Audrey; and Beverly D’Angelo and Chevy Chase as Ellen and Clark Griswold from the classic “National Lampoon’s Vacation” franchise.



Goldstein & Daley wrote the script based on characters created by John Hughes. David Dobkin and Chris Bender produced the film alongside executive producers Marc S. Fischer, Jeff Kleeman, Toby Emmerich, Richard Brener, Samuel J. Brown and Dave Neustadter.



“Vacation” will be available on November 3 for $35.99 on Blu-ray Combo Pack, and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet*. Fans can also own “Vacation” via purchase from digital retailers beginning on October 13.



In addition, a remastered “National Lampoon’s Christmas Vacation,” the perennial yuletide favorite, will be released on Blu-ray Combo Pack on December 1. Presented in steel book packaging, the film will be available for $19.98.



SYNOPSIS



The next generation of Griswolds are on the road again for another hilarious, ill-fated family adventure. Following in his father’s footsteps, a grown-up Rusty Griswold (Ed Helms) surprises his wife, Debbie (Christina Applegate), and their two sons with a cross-country road trip back to America’s “favorite family fun park,” Walley World. What could go wrong?



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Vacation” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

· Return to Walley World

· The Griswold Odyssey

· Gag Reel

· Deleted Scenes

· Georgia



“Vacation” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

Deleted Scenes
Georgia



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On October 13, “Vacation” will be available to own for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. On November 3, “Vacation” will be made available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET



*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Vudu and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: November 3, 2015

EST Street Date: October 13, 2015

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 99 minutes

Rating: Rated R for crude and sexual content and language throughout, and brief nudity.

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC] 
​


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll definitely watch this one. Looked funny according to trailers.
Looking forward to a review from you too Mike if possible 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

It was a LOT funnier than I expected it to be. I laughed a lot. I should be doing a review of it if all things go as planned


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> It was a LOT funnier than I expected it to be. I laughed a lot. I should be doing a review of it if all things go as planned


Cool


----------

